# Orchestration of Chopin's Polonaise in C# minor (Op. 26, No. 1)



## kj238 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi! I'm new here and was wondering whether anyone had ever heard/read an orchestration, in the public domain, of Chopin's Polonaise in C# minor. I'm working on a musical in mostly Romantic style, and although I'm composing the other songs and the incidental music myself, this particular piece always seemed to fit in, even years ago when I was learning it for my senior piano recital in college. I want to use parts of it, with slightly modified melodies, for a dramatic number called "Behind the Maestro's Mask," right before an attack on the protagonist. But the songs are taking much longer to write and sketch for the orchestrator than I expected, so I thought I would save time by checking whether anyone here knew of an existing orchestration or had any idea where to look for one. (I've already tried imslp.org.) Again, this should be in the public domain; I can't afford to pay royalties.
By the way, the musical is called _The Maestro's Mask_ and is based on a sequel to Gaston LeRoux's now-in-public-domain novel _Le Fantom De l'opera_. It's not affiliated with Andrew Lloyd Webber or The Really Useful Group, neither is it a sequel to his copyrighted musical version of _The Phantom of the Opera._


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

kj238 said:


> Hi! I'm new here and was wondering whether anyone had ever heard/read an orchestration, in the public domain, of Chopin's Polonaise in C# minor. I'm working on a musical in mostly Romantic style, and although I'm composing the other songs and the incidental music myself, this particular piece always seemed to fit in, even years ago when I was learning it for my senior piano recital in college. I want to use parts of it, with slightly modified melodies, for a dramatic number called "Behind the Maestro's Mask," right before an attack on the protagonist. But the songs are taking much longer to write and sketch for the orchestrator than I expected, so I thought I would save time by checking whether anyone here knew of an existing orchestration or had any idea where to look for one. (I've already tried imslp.org.) Again, this should be in the public domain; I can't afford to pay royalties.
> By the way, the musical is called #TheMaestro'sMask and is based on a sequel to Gaston LeRoux's now-in-public-domain novel #LeFantômeDeLOpéra. It's not affiliated with Andrew Lloyd Webber or The Really Useful Group, neither is it a sequel to his copyrighted musical version of _The Phantom of the Opera._


Never heard off it, sorry .


----------

